
From the trenches: real data science project from start to finish - ColinWright
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/sample-data-science-project-optimizing-all-business-levers-simult
======
ig1
Not really sure why this is getting up-votes.

Maybe I'm missing something but this article feels fairly incoherent and the
analysis looks like something I'd expect your average marketing or product
manager to be able to do rather than anything more sophisticated.

~~~
ColinWright
It would be nice if instead of simply saying "Well, this is rubbish" you could
actually suggest alternatives that are of more value. Criticism is easy,
producing excellent written work is rather more difficult.

So can you suggest better alternatives?

~~~
ig1
What are you looking for ?

------
vincentg64
This article was written for data scientists, not for investors. Here I try to
explain how a data scientist (entrepreneur) can make a 7-digit revenue working
from home, with no funding other than re-investing some of the profits into
her business, with no phone calls, no travels, no meetings, based on a real
story from a guy (me) born abroad in poverty. If it was that easy, everybody
would do it. So I'm not surprised many people don't understand: if you don't
understand, you can't do it - plain and simple.

------
banku_brougham
I appreciate the value of civil discussion, but five minutes into scanning
this piece I am unable to determine if there is any value. If someone has put
the time into it, can you provide a useful summary? Or at least what does the
multicolor plot represent?

~~~
jamesaguilar
They found that surface analysis indicates that google ads are not a good
investment. But when they looked into what the users from google ads did after
the initial page view, they actually signed up at a higher rate and thus the
ads were worth the cost.

~~~
banku_brougham
Awesome, thanks for that I'll give it another read.

------
mrcactu5
is there a reason the charts are so difficult to read? especially after 50
posts a day on data visualization here on HN?

